# Flute Sonata in Bb: What do you think?



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> To me, it sounds a little bit more like Haydn with its happy feeling, though of course Mozart could be very upbeat too. Nevertheless, Beethoven studied Mozart's music off and on throughout his entire life - even having a dream of meeting him - and it's possible this Sonata could still be an example. As much as Beethoven accomplished in life - and it was magnificent - I never felt that he ever placed himself above Mozart as a composer, such as the balance and perfection of Mozart's work was. I was more reminded of Haydn here because I feel that Mozart had a little bit more sparkle than he. How fortunate that humanity was blessed with all three.


----------

